# [SOLVED] Best Server Side Scripting Language



## ahmorrow (May 5, 2009)

Please read through this thoroughly, because this could decide my future!

I want to know what the best server side scripting language is... with one prerequisite--absolutely free--and a few things to consider:

I'm rather new to server side scripting as I've never really had my own server capable of this sort of thing, so if there's a language that you don't have to install, that would be awesome. As far as I know, that's not really possible though.

If there's a simple language out there similar to JavaScript--but not ASP since ASP isn't free--that would make me incredibly happy as I already know a few languages and would like to become an expert in one before tackling another new one. I'd rather completely know 3 languages inside and out than know how to create a Hello World program in every programming language in existence 

I absolutely hate IDE's and CMS's and everything like them. If it's not text it doesn't exist.

So then, lets review:

Free
Text Based
Simple as possible or similar to JavaScript (or anything in the C family)
Preferably no installing... though I understand if this absolutely can't be avoided.

Thank you guys ahead of time... because I know the knowledge and expertise available at TSF is extensive. I appreciate this site and might be able to finally donate soon!


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Best Server Side Scripting Language*

Hey ahmorrow, even before you said free, text-based and like javascript(c-style) i was thinking PHP... then you said them and confirmed it.

PHP is a C style langauge, you can use XAMPP if you don't want to go through the hastle of installing it on your server(if you're just learning or want a rapid setup). PHP.net's tutorials/documentation is immense. And whilst there's various IDE's that you could use, you can also just use a text editor =]

I'm pretty sure most other posters here will agree with me aswell.


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Best Server Side Scripting Language*

PHP

Free Check
Text Based as opposed to? Check
Simple as possible or similar to JavaScript (or anything in the C family) is fairly simple
Preferably no installing... though I understand if this absolutely can't be avoided. Can't be helped, though most hosts will do it for you, for a fee.

PHP is easily integrated with MySQL and XML.


----------



## ahmorrow (May 5, 2009)

*Re: Best Server Side Scripting Language*

I've already looked into PHP, it looked promising, just looking for alternatives. I do love my alternative solutions... so any comments on Java (Java Server Pages or Servlets)?

Also, say I have PHP installed on my site somewhere, would my php files need to be in a certain place or what?

Like I said, I'm just starting out with the server side scripting... it's making my mind go crazy right now


----------



## Redcore (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Best Server Side Scripting Language*



> Also, say I have PHP installed on my site somewhere, would my php files need to be in a certain place or what?


The same place you have all your other web files stored...typically httpdocs, www, etc.


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Best Server Side Scripting Language*

JSP; object orientated programming in a server-side language seems OTT to me, that coupled with the fact that you'd have to update your server anytime a revision is made to software have kept me well away from it. I know of a few people who use it and it doesn't seem like a competant language, less documentation, etc. Also one of Java's main features is the sandbox, which doesn't really act in the same safe way as it would in a general java app. (Don't get me wrong, i love Java but i dislike JSP).

When PHP is installed on your server the server uses php.exe to process any file in the public html(/htdocs/whatever it is for your server) folder with the file extension "php"... So they just have to be in your html directory with the php extension to get processed.

haha, yeah; starting out server-side scripting is daunting, you'll find that PHP is so similar to Javascript or other c-style languages that picking it up is a breeze, but then learning common conventions, how to fix security issues, etc. is where the difficulty arrises (hence PHP being a nice option because of the epic amounts of documentation).


----------



## ahmorrow (May 5, 2009)

*Re: Best Server Side Scripting Language*

SOLD! You said epic documentation. Something I desperately need 

Solved.


----------

